# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  More pics of my leucistic monocled!!!

## RBCpythons

leucistic monocled

----------

_1nstinct_ (08-19-2012),4Ballz (08-19-2012),Arcapello (08-08-2012),_decensored_ (12-18-2011),DooLittle (08-19-2012),FalconPunch (12-26-2011),Krista (12-15-2010),_Melody_ (12-27-2011),MikeH (01-18-2012),perfectpythons (01-14-2012),_shelliebear_ (10-27-2010),_zeion97_ (12-19-2011)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Beautiful. Such amazing animals.  :Good Job:

----------


## SH1FTY

I envy you.. awesome, simply freakin awesome! :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

I didn't know this was your cobra!!! It is beautiful!! Ryan did an awesome job with the pics!!

----------


## M_MULLINS

HOLY CRAP. I think I just fell in love lol

----------


## 2kdime

Thats a sexy animal right there :Good Job:

----------


## BoaFreak

That is killer. What a beautiful animal.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## alohareptiles

Awesome...My dream snake!!!

----------


## Denial

seriously thinking about having to pick a lucy up. Cobras are just to much fun

----------


## RBCpythons

I love them. It was quite the experience keeping him in an open front photo box. Hes almost so tame though getting him to hood was a task.

----------


## anthonym

What a screamer! Great looking animal you've got there

----------


## wstphal

He looks inquisitive rather than irate.  And more pink than white.  What a beautiful hot!  I must admit, the word "tame" kinda surprised me, though! Is he CBB and just used to being in the same room with humans?

----------


## anthonym

Also, it just dawned on me after looking at your sig and location that you must be Brandon? Thanks again for the conda  :Wink:  Feel free to send this guy on down to me as well.

----------


## RBCpythons

> Also, it just dawned on me after looking at your sig and location that you must be Brandon? Thanks again for the conda  Feel free to send this guy on down to me as well.


Hey! Yeah ya want one?  :Good Job:

----------


## Charlie Smith

What's the back of his head look like with the spread?  Zero pattern I imagine.

----------


## evan385

I am so jealous! Good friend of mine big shot breeder in the U.K. told me that cobras are one of the easiest snakes to tame  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denial

Wouldnt say tame but monocles do usually calm down nicely. There more curious then anything.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

What a gorgeous snake! I don't know what it is about monocled cobras, but they always look slightly perplexed to me. I think it's adorable.  :Razz:

----------


## Flikky

Amazingly gorgeous snake! Majestic is a good word to describe it, I think. Even when it's not moving :Bowdown:

----------


## Zombie

> What's the back of his head look like with the spread?  Zero pattern I imagine.


X2, I was curious about this too. But if its a Lucy then its prolly no monacle right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Holy old thread batman!  But what a gorgeous looking snake!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

